# I am obviously missing an opportunity.



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

In the June Southern Living Magazine on page 126:

Best Honey, Gold Reserve Sourwood Honey (Savannah Bee Company)

$112 for 20 oz.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

Wow


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Darn. I will have to remove my slogan, "the most expensive honey east of the Mississippi", from my label now.
I'll not despair though, just have to brainstorm a bit and I'll give them a run for their money.


----------



## DaisyNJ (Aug 3, 2015)

I wonder if this "Sourwood Honey" comes from the other end of Bees similar to https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Ivory_coffee


----------



## SteveStevenson (Feb 14, 2014)

Sourwood is a flowering shrub found in most of the south. It has a reputation of making really good honey and is very much sought after. Sourwood bushes are not that big and are usually scattered out making it hard to get pure sourwood honey.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

got to be a misprint - if not Tennessee here I come


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

SteveStevenson said:


> Sourwood is a flowering shrub found in most of the south. It has a reputation of making really good honey and is very much sought after. Sourwood bushes are not that big and are usually scattered out making it hard to get pure sourwood honey.


Sourwood is not a shrub it's a tree also known as a sorrel tree. Sourwood honey always sells out before anything else highly prized in the south.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

SteveStevenson said:


> Sourwood bushes are not that big and


Sourwood....Oxydendrum arboreum....is definitely a tree. Although typically growing 25 - 30 feet in height, they can grow 50 to 75. They are quite common in the higher elevations. When they bloom in the mountains they are covered with all kinds of bees and hummingbirds. If you are hiking during bloom, you will often hear them before you see them.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

http://savannahbee.com/sourwood-honey-gold-reserve?p=1

Here's a link to it on their website. It does come with a fancy case and dipper.&#55357;&#56842; The reviews are interesting. Seems the more it costs, the better it tastes.

Ted Dennard is definitely the Greek god of honey marketing and has moved honey into the highfalutin foodie world which is probably a good thing for all of us. It's a model that wouldn't be too hard for any beekeeper to duplicate. Take some of your more "exquisite" tasting honey, call it your "private reserve" or some such, give it a fancy label, and sell it for at least 5 times the normal price.


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

"Sourwood is a flowering shrub found in most of the south. It has a reputation of making really good honey and is very much sought after. Sourwood bushes are not that big and are usually scattered out making it hard to get pure sourwood honey."

SS-You may be thinking of sparkle berry.


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

Probably gallberry is the shrub not sourwood.


----------

